# Manhattan Club - what's included?



## roadsister (Apr 14, 2008)

Heading there 5/3 and have a few questions:

1. Do they furnish shampoo, Cr. rinse, hairdryer?  What else? Small frig in unit?
2. I asked for an L-shaped room (and if 1601,1604,1504,1404 can see Central Park) as a request... so the units mentioned have a park view?) How are they larger????
3. Want to see the Statue of LIberty/Ellis Island....should I do a tour or go online and get my own ferry ticket and monument pass??? How far is the ferry from the resort? Would it be cheaper to do a tour???
4. If you have the monument pass you don't have to be there so early right? Wondering what the cab ride would cost and how long it would take.
5. I have tickets to Wicked and LIttle Mermaid (heard the reviews) but since Carnegie hall is across the street wondering if we could get last minute tickets to see something there? Any ideas?
Thanks so much for any and all help...this will be my one trip to New York so want to see as much as I can...


----------



## Karen G (Apr 14, 2008)

roadsister said:


> Heading there 5/3 and have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Do they furnish shampoo, Cr. rinse, hairdryer?  What else? Small frig in unit?


Yes, very nice shampoo, conditioner, soap, and lotion and a hairdryer. There's a small refrig., microwave, small bar sink, dishes and cutlery & a coffeemaker. Just enough to bring back leftovers or pick up breakfast & snack items to enjoy in your room. I think there's an iron and ironing board.  If you need an extra bed they'll bring in a "cot" which is a comfortable twin sized bed.

We enjoyed the open top, hop-on hop-off bus tour of the city that was very informative and gives you a good view of the whole city.


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 14, 2008)

1. Yes to all. They have a dishwasher and coffee maker too. 
2. Don't know for sure but I think all L shape units face a brick wall. 
3. Get your own ticket. Take the subway to Seaport area and walk to the ferry.
4. I would go no later then late morning. No idea about the cab ride but it would probably be a significant amount. It was a half day trip and we didn't get off at Liberty Island but spent Ellis Island. 
5. Check their site for performances. They had a free concert when we were there.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 14, 2008)

roadsister said:


> Wondering what the cab ride would cost and how long it would take.
> ...


The subway is the best, cheapest, and fastest way to get around.


----------



## JudyH (Apr 14, 2008)

In March, we got 1/2 price tickets for August:  Osage County  at the booth at Seaport, no lines.  Don't waste your money, it was just awful. JMHO.  I am a therapist, it was worse than being at work.   We got just returned, last minute great great seats to the Opera, Madama Butterfly, at Lincoln Center.  There were last minute seats for Celtic Women at Radio City Music Hall, but we were too tired and opted for dinner instead.  Don't use a broker, they are a rip off.  We either called, or just went to the box offices.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 14, 2008)

Roadsister,

Have you seen the Tug Sticky - "Eastern BBS City & Area Travel Weblinks" that's at the top of the US- Eastern Forum?  Open the hyperlink, scroll down and you will see a list of links for NYC.

Two that will be very useful to you are www.hopstop.com for how to get from Point A to Point B via Subway, Subway & Bus, Bus, and Walking.

You'll probably want to get a 7-Day Metro Card for Bus & Subway travel
http://www.mta.nyc.ny.us/metrocard/


Richard


----------



## lynne (Apr 14, 2008)

roadsister said:


> Heading there 5/3 and have a few questions:
> 
> 2. I asked for an L-shaped room (and if 1601,1604,1504,1404 can see Central Park) as a request... so the units mentioned have a park view?) How are they larger????
> 
> ...


----------



## LLW (Apr 15, 2008)

roadsister said:


> Heading there 5/3 and have a few questions:
> 3. Want to see the Statue of LIberty/Ellis Island....should I do a tour or go online and get my own ferry ticket and monument pass??? How far is the ferry from the resort? Would it be cheaper to do a tour???



There is a ferry that goes to Staten Island that is free and passes by the Statue of Liberty. It gives you a chance to see the Statue from a distance, and also take pictures, but does not get you close up and inside. But the price was right  , and for us it was good enough given that we only had 5 days in New York including visiting with relatives. That terminal is a short walking distance from the subway station along with the terminal that goes to the Statue.

On Staten Island near the ferry terminal there is a small 911 memorial for island residents.


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 15, 2008)

lynne said:


> roadsister said:
> 
> 
> > Heading there 5/3 and have a few questions:
> ...


----------



## roadsister (Apr 15, 2008)

The bummer is I have a studio booked, not a one bedroom and they say you cannot switch.

SO.....if I have this right.....buy my ferry and monument pass online through the gov. site, pull up the metro and get a 7 day pass, pull up the hopstop and find out how to get to the ferry terminal - which is a short walk from the metro...
*RIGHT?*

I am kind of panicking that I won't be able to find stuff.

Thanks all.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 15, 2008)

roadsister said:


> I am kind of panicking that I won't be able to find stuff.


We found the people of New York to be very  friendly and willing to help.  Pick up a subway map and carry it with you.  Ask a policeman for help--we saw them everywhere.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 15, 2008)

There are two lines at the ferry for the Statue of Liberty, one to BUY the tickets (which you will have avoided by buying on line) and another to board the ferry. But depending on when you go, you will still have to wait in a line. 

We went the first week of April last year (which also happened to be New York City school's spring break) and even though we already had tickets,  we had a long wait of about two hours in line to get on the ferry. Then, once you get to the statue, there is another line to get in the monument.  This takes place mostly in a tented area, nothing to look at, you just WAIT.

We waited so long in that line we hardly had any time in Ellis Island before they announced that they were closing and everyone needed to get back on the ferry. I wish we would have skipped waiting in line to go up into the monument and just walked around outside and had more time to spend on Ellis Island.

If I were you, I would still get the timed tickets to go up in the monument and check out the line when you get there and make the choice to wait in line or not.

DO take the subway, very easy.  Enjoy your stay in New York.  We had a wonderful time. And you do have everything listed RIGHT!

Gayle


----------



## lynne (Apr 15, 2008)

wauhob3 said:


> lynne said:
> 
> 
> > Lynne do you know the square footage of the L shaped units?
> ...


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 15, 2008)

Roadsister,

Don't stress - you're going to do fine.

Here is a good link on Statue of Liberty Basics

I'm not sure if this URL will work - Subway directions from Manhattan Club to Battery Park

Nope, it didn't work - so at the HopStop mainpage click on the New York City hyperlink circle; under A: Starting Address - put in MC's address (200 W 56th Street, NY, NY 10019); under B: Destination Address - put in Battery Park; Below these boxes are other entry boxes for Departure time;Language; Transportation Mode; and Walking/Transfer Preference; complete those to your liking and then hit the "Get Directions" hyperlink.  Print out the directions to take with you.

You'll be taking the R train south - the subway trip is about 35 minutes and the subway station is just a short walk from the MC.


Richard


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Lynne.


----------



## coupon_casey (Apr 18, 2008)

*Manhattan Club*

. oops posted in the wrong place


----------



## J9sling (Apr 24, 2008)

Roadsister,

I went with my mom and my two daughters last spring for our first NYC trip.  We really wanted to see as many of the sites in Manhattan as possible...the best landmarks.  I researched tripadvisor forums and learned alot.  I'll pass some of my tips on to you!

The best day of our trip was with Marvelous Manhattan Tours (tour guide is Steven Duer(sp?), a native New Yorker and a "personality" on his own).  His bus took us around the entire Manhattan area and we experienced things you won't find with the hop-on-hop-off busses that are everywhere.  Here's the website if you want to check it out.  I promise you that you will leave NYC feeling like you got to see it all and with an awesome background on the culture and history of the city. http://www.marvelousmanhattantours.com/index.html

Another tip, if you are considering the Empire State Building...don't.  I had read numerous times that going to the "Top of the Rock" (Rocklefeller Center building) will give you the best bang for your buck.  I had heard nothing but stories of long waits, high prices and rude workers at the ESB but it was a totally different story at the Top of the Rock...less expensive, new and modern facility, courteous workers and an opportunity to get a photo shot with the Empire State Building in your background!  Also, if you want to see the MOMA (Museum of Modern Art...our favorite museum) you can buy a combo pass at the Top of the Rock and save money on both attractions.

The Broadway shows are unforgettable and we got so excited waiting by the stage exit door to see the "stars" leave and get their autograph on our playbill.  

We're doing the Statue of Liberty on our next trip...Ellis Island should be interesting.

Have a great trip!

Jennie


----------



## roadsister (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks to all for everything!

We will be there 5/3-5/10.  Have our awesome seats for Wicked and Little Mermaid bought months ago.  Got the Statue and Ellis Island plus monument pass online. Will spend one day at the Met. Museum of Art. Will check into the suggested tour as we WERE going to do the bus thing.

And the best part of our trip.......my nephew's band was signed to a record contract last Oct. and the record company has a showcase set up at the Plumm in Manhattan on 5/7...we'll be there...one of the record company owners will be picking us up at the Manhattan CLub, food, drinks, etc. FREE...I am so excited to be at his showcase (MTV will be there also)!

Anyone else be in NY at that time...or have tickets to Wicked 5/6 or Little Mermaid on the 7th??? We may try for last minute tix for Phantom or some other show too.

TUGGERS are the best!


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 25, 2008)

roadsister -- you deserve all this as you have been a big help in the Worldmark area for questions    Look forward to your comments on MC; we were slightly disappointed on the maintenance when there 2 years ago.  What did you use to get the exchange?

We saw Hairspray while in NYC and loved it.  Saw Wicked in LA and enjoyed it alot too.  NYC has a personality like no other.  Try to eat at the terrific restaurant in Central Park -- the rooms there are spectacular.


----------



## Hoc (Apr 25, 2008)

Karen G said:


> The subway is the best, cheapest, and fastest way to get around.



And let me add that one of the biggest benefits to the MC is its close proximity to three of the main subway lines.  Get a subway pass, and plan on using it heavily.  The climbing up and down the stairs, and the walking, will help you work off all of that wonderful, calorie-rich food for which NYC is so famous.

BTW, my girlfriend and I will also be there from 5/3-5/10.  Let me know if you would like to get together during that time.


----------



## Hoc (Apr 25, 2008)

J9sling said:


> Another tip, if you are considering the Empire State Building...don't.  I had read numerous times that going to the "Top of the Rock" (Rocklefeller Center building) will give you the best bang for your buck.  I had heard nothing but stories of long waits, high prices and rude workers at the ESB but it was a totally different story at the Top of the Rock...



I had heard nothing of this, and did not experience it, either.  But I did not go at prime tourist hours.  The ESB is one of the quintessential things to do there, if only to say you did it.  If you are just going for the view, then sure, go to the Rockefeller Center.  But if you are going for the building itself (spectacular example of Art Deco architecture) and the experience, then do it once.


----------



## brother coony (Apr 25, 2008)

Have Fun, the Concierge is in the lobby,They are great ,there is hardly any thing they dont know and if they dont know something they will get answer for you, also they sell Sightseening/tours at discount, get your price and check there price's they get great discount on some tours because of the volume of tickets they sell and they pass the discount on to you,

in room there is two coffee packs and tea for two plus one microwave bag of popcorn each day 
 doorguys that can realy help with anything you dont want to ask Concierge for like cheap but good breakfast spots to eat, ect. Oscar is the best then Adam, Adam is the big guy, Oscar is the smaller Guy, and the best, He will walk you outside and point you in the direction, Have fun and go


----------



## roadsister (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words Cathy....

HOC - would love to meet you....my last name is Dockter...maybe Sat night or Sunday would fit...if not leave me a message when we get there for another time and let's see if it works! 

Again, thanks to all


----------



## Hoc (Apr 26, 2008)

roadsister said:


> HOC - would love to meet you....my last name is Dockter...maybe Sat night or Sunday would fit...if not leave me a message when we get there for another time and let's see if it works!



We're getting in Saturday evening, so Sunday's probably better.  Do you like Corned Beef?  The Carnegie Deli, just around the corner from the entrance, has the best Corned Beef in town. . . .


----------



## roadsister (Apr 30, 2008)

Hoc said:


> We're getting in Saturday evening, so Sunday's probably better.  Do you like Corned Beef?  The Carnegie Deli, just around the corner from the entrance, has the best Corned Beef in town. . . .



Ok, my sister loves Corned Beef!!! Let's meet you there...do you have a time in mind? brunch, lunch, or dinner??? Or you can contact me at the resort and leave a message if I'm not in the room.


----------



## roadsister (Apr 30, 2008)

ONe more question...I know someone mentioned they have wireless in the rooms I think....do you pay for it and does it work???


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 30, 2008)

I didn't pay for it. It was just installed then and it didn't work all the time but it may work great today. You won't have time for it as there is so much to do in NYC.  I often think of this wonderful week I had at this resort in this great location.


----------



## Hoc (Apr 30, 2008)

roadsister said:


> Ok, my sister loves Corned Beef!!! Let's meet you there...do you have a time in mind? brunch, lunch, or dinner??? Or you can contact me at the resort and leave a message if I'm not in the room.



I'm thinking earlier rather than later.  Maybe around 10 am or so?  Too early? Too late?


----------



## roadsister (Apr 30, 2008)

Hoc said:


> I'm thinking earlier rather than later.  Maybe around 10 am or so?  Too early? Too late?




10:00 sounds great!  We will see you there....hummmm, how to know who we each are.....suggestions?


----------



## roadsister (Apr 30, 2008)

iconnections said:


> I didn't pay for it. It was just installed then and it didn't work all the time but it may work great today. You won't have time for it as there is so much to do in NYC.  I often think of this wonderful week I had at this resort in this great location.



Thanks for the info...my sister has to check her business email - ARGH!


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 30, 2008)

They have a business center too where you can print your work. I have an album of it but have to find it. I will do it later as I have to leave right now.

PS. I found the MC album and it shows the business center too.


----------



## bigrick (May 1, 2008)

The best thing I've found included at the Manhattan Club is location, location, location.  Okay, maybe that's the best three things!  

I also like the easy, easy access to the subway there.  Across W. 56th across from Carnegie Hall or around the back near the W. 55th entrance to the Park Central Hotel.


----------



## Hoc (May 1, 2008)

iconnections said:


> They have a business center too where you can print your work.



For many years, the business center was almost always full, and had people waiting (2 or 3 deep) for access to the computers.  In addition, at least one computer of the 3 IBMs, 1 Apple, was usually broken, and another usually did not print properly.

Now, with Wi-Fi access through the building (although spotty), it is usually less crowded in the computer room.  You have to get an access code from the staff in order to use Wi-Fi, but there's no charge for the code.


----------



## Hoc (May 1, 2008)

roadsister said:


> 10:00 sounds great!  We will see you there....hummmm, how to know who we each are.....suggestions?



I'll call on Saturday evening and leave a message as to what I'll be wearing -- probably T-shirt and sweatpants.  I'll be the curly haired white guy with reddish-brown/greying hair, beard and mustache and a Korean girlfriend.  Not likely you'll miss us. . . .


----------



## Hoc (May 1, 2008)

Now the question is whether to toast my bagels and shut down the elevators again. . . .


----------



## LLW (May 1, 2008)

Hoc said:


> I'm thinking earlier rather than later.  Maybe around 10 am or so?  Too early? Too late?



Corned beef at 10 am? Is it really that good? How good is it?  How's their hot pastrami?


----------



## roadsister (May 1, 2008)

LLW,
I will be on west coast time still....1:00 PM - LUNCH!


----------



## roadsister (May 1, 2008)

HOC....we will look for you....you can look for 2 hot-looking _'cougars'_:hysterical: .....ok....nevermind THAT  (geez).....just look for a 5'2" brown hair and a 5'8" blondie hair.... 
Calling the room would be better....


----------



## roadsister (May 1, 2008)

Iconnections,
thanks for the pics...what time of the year did you go?  Looks nice.
Was there windows up in the lounge where the breakfast was served?  Do you pay for that?


----------



## LLW (May 1, 2008)

roadsister said:


> LLW,
> I will be on west coast time still....1:00 PM - LUNCH!



  Ahh! I think Hoc is from the West Coast too!   Have a great trip, and a great lunch! 


P.S. On second thought, 10 am New York time would be 7 am West Coast time!!


----------



## taffy19 (May 1, 2008)

roadsister said:


> Iconnections,
> thanks for the pics...what time of the year did you go? Looks nice.
> Was there windows up in the lounge where the breakfast was served? Do you pay for that?


I was there last year in June just before it got too hot and humid.  You could walk late at night without a coat on.  We hardly ever can do this at home.  It was also very safe walking in Manhattan as so many people are out and about.

The lounge has windows and there was a charge for having breakfast in the morning but I don't know how much it was.  The bar was open at night.  I had breakfast around the corner most mornings at a little diner very close to this resort.  It was recommended to me and it was always very busy there.  There are many restaurants around in walking distance.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 1, 2008)

Roadsister,

Yes, there's large windows in the lounge.

There is a charge for the Breakfast items - I don't remember the amount, but in the neighborhood of $12 to $15 per person.


Enjoy your visit.   

Richard

PS - Take cash to the Carnegie Deli - they don't accept credit cards or checks.


----------



## roadsister (May 1, 2008)

Richard and all, 
thanks for the added info!


----------



## bigrick (May 2, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Take cash to the Carnegie Deli - they don't accept credit cards or checks.




In fact, many places in NYC are cash only.  I always bring much more cash here than I do to other places.  I prefer to use ATMs at home instead of ones in distant cities.  You, of course, may be different than me.

This is quite a change for me from when I first travelled to NYC in 1983.  Back then all I knew were horror stories so I travelled with next to no cash.  But I was staying with a CA-transplant living in the Village while attending NYU.  He begrudgingly would cash my checks.  Begrudgingly because we needed to waste time at a bank instead of traipsing all over the city.  

I found out on those trips in the 80's that NYC and travel was much safer than the news portrayed.  I look at it now as preparation for travels now.


----------



## bigrick (May 2, 2008)

Hoc said:


> Now the question is whether to toast my bagels and shut down the elevators again. . . .



Steve, with all the improvements the MC has made, who better than you and your simple toasted bagel test to see how well they've done.


----------



## Karen G (May 2, 2008)

roadsister said:


> LLW,
> I will be on west coast time still....1:00 PM - LUNCH!



If you are on west coast time and it's 10 a.m. in New York, it will be 7 a.m. on the west coast.  Hope you like corned beef for breakfast!


----------



## Hoc (May 2, 2008)

LLW said:


> Corned beef at 10 am? Is it really that good? How good is it?  How's their hot pastrami?



If you're hunkering for a good breakfast, I say that the Corned Beef Hash there can't be beat.  But their cheesecakes are pretty good, too, and they have a lot of other good breakfast items.  Plates and sandwiches are large, so I usually get one and take it back to the room for 3 more meals.

Some folks like their hot pastrami.  Personally, I prefer Katz's (which I just learned by tasting last trip also has incredible brisket).

* Edit - Like most delis in New York Carnegie serves plates and sandwiches waaaay too big for one person, but imposes a sharing charge if you split it between two people.  So, it's much better to each order your own and then take the extra back to the fridge in the MC room, and use it for a late night meal, another lunch, or a snack on an evening when you just don't feel like going out for dinner yet again.


----------



## Hoc (May 2, 2008)

bigrick said:


> Steve, with all the improvements the MC has made, who better than you and your simple toasted bagel test to see how well they've done.



Maybe I should try a Hibachi to see just how good those improvements were.


----------



## Hoc (May 2, 2008)

One additional thing I just found out is that the "Upper West Fest" is going on the week we are going to be there.  It includes a lot of live performances and art shows, so you might want to check it out and see whether there is anything that interests you.

Also, there is a street fair in the Village on the Saturday afternoon we're going to be getting there.


----------



## Hoc (May 4, 2008)

So, I hope you guys liked breakfast.  We wound up going to the street festival afterwards, and it was a lot of fun.  Then we walked through Central Park, and down to the Metropolitan Museum of Art.  Saw the Jasper Johns exhibition (today was the last day), dinner at Cabana, and back to the resort.  If we get up the energy, we're going out tonight.  It's still hot and stuffy in the room, even with the heater off and the windows open all day.

We enjoyed meeting you, Fay and Candy, and maybe we'll see you later this week.

Steve and Young


----------



## roadsister (May 9, 2008)

Hi Steve and Young,

We did the exact opposite of you......after our "little" sandwich, we took a subway to the Met Museum of Art, then walked through central park and went to the fest!  Didn't see you on the walkway...lol

We really enjoyed meeting both of you too!  What a fun place NYC is and the Manhattan Club is a wonderfully centralized place for excursions out and about. Everyone I have met from TUG have been wonderful....today up in the lounge I talked to someone who owns at the Manhattan also and told him to check out TUG!

Thank you for all the info and advice....the deli's were our favorite....we wound up getting 1/2 price tickets for Mamma Mia tonight (Friday)....can't get enough of the Theater!! Wicked was fabulous and enjoyed Little Mermaid a lot (I think the reviews were harsh).

We leave tomorrow EARLY!

Hope I have the opportunity to come back some day and bring my daughter from Georgia (she was so jealous but school had to come first)

p.s. My nephew's showcase for MTV/VH1 bigwigs went well at the Plumm....it was fun to mingle there....
there single starts hitting the major radio markets this month....if you would like to see the group (Clayton is the lead singer and my nephew) and hear 'Angels on the Moon' song go to www.thrivingivory.com !


----------



## roadsister (May 15, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the unit we stayed in....they called it a junior suite but my confirmation said studio so don't know if that means the same thing or not.  Also some pictures of the lounge on the 26th floor.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8Uas3LdkzauI


----------



## Hoc (May 16, 2008)

Hey, what is the name of that new discount store that your son mentioned in lieu of Century 21?  Did you go there, and was it any good?


----------



## bob001 (May 17, 2008)

*Both views worth the wait !*

I've been to ESB many times, and the Rock too, and both have their merits.  The Empire State Building sometimes has longer lines, and the process of getting to the top is a bit more cumbersome than at Rockefeller Center, but don't write off ESB.  Tips:  look at the sky before getting in line.  You want clear skies, and good visibility, and not too much wind.  Daytime, sunset and evening views are all different -- its okay to go more than once.  86th floor observation deck is superior, in my humble opinion, to the 102nd floor.  If you are healthy, consider using stairs at the top rather than last set of elevators (either up or down).  Try to time your visit to avoid crowds; wait times will be posted.  ESB and the Rock offer DIFFERENT views; these buildings are quite a distance from one another.


----------



## roadsister (May 18, 2008)

Hoc said:


> Hey, what is the name of that new discount store that your son mentioned in lieu of Century 21?  Did you go there, and was it any good?



ummmm, if you are asking me, I don't think I know.

Here is the pic taken at our Corn Beef Breakfast...lol


----------

